# JS53MES R.i.P (TT's replacement)



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well being only 19 and managing to get a really good insurance quote plus a bargain on the car, so i sold my old trusty MG and bought myself an Audi TT 225 Quattro 2004. As soon as i saw the car i loved and after driving her i loved it even more so. Anyway here she is :


























Fitted LED sidelights and number plate bulbs as soon as i got home basically lol 










*PICTURES ON : 
PAGE 1 - As i got the car and fitting of LED side lights, number plate bulbs and 8000k dipped beam bulbs
PAGE 4 - Honeycomb RS Grill, induction kit and forge split r valve ready to be fitted
PAGE 5 - Grill, Magnex cat-back system & Private plate fitted
PAGE 6 - Deep polish and wax & Autobahnn TIP fitted 
PAGE 7 - Debadged, pictures of the HG Motosport front mount intercooler, SFS top boost hoses ready to be fitted
PAGE 8 - Front mount intercooler, Seat leon cupra splitter fittted & Blacked out my centre caps, front and rear badges 
PAGE 9 - Lowered 40mm on apex springs, New rear shock absorbers fitted, Upgraded engine hoses to silicone & fitted a "SS"
PAGE 10 - V6 spoiler extension preperation and fitted, V6 diffuser fitted
PAGE 11 - Charge Pipe de-baffled and sprayed VHT matt black & Servicing before+after pictures
PAGE 12 - Smoked inserts and smoked corners in the headlights. 100mm LED angel eyes fitted and working as a sidelight
PAGE 14 - Dog-bone / Engine mount bushes upgraded to poly bushes 
PAGE 15 - Dipstick guide replaced 
PAGE 16 - H&R ARBS, 3" DP & Decat & Forge turbo pipe fitted. REVO Stage 2 Map done too 
PAGE 17 - SFS TIP, DV RELOCATION & FUEL CAP STEALTHED
PAGE 18 - N.R Exhaust,Engine bling and respray, DIY rear seat delete. 
PAGE 19 - Windows tinted
PAGE 20 - Footwell Leds mounted
PAGE 21 - N249 Deleted and rocker cover painted gloss black, D+G rear discs fitted
PAGE 22 - Caster Polybushed Wishbones & Polybushed upper tie bars 
PAGE 23 - Coilovers and Forge tie-bars
PAGE 25 - 4 Wheel alignment, Smoked Rear Lenses
PAGE 26 - Turbosmart Kompact Valve, Dual Reverse light mod, Oil catch can fitted
PAGE 27 - Forge Big Gearknob, Forge supersize valve & Wheels Refurbished 
PAGE 29 - Pcv system replaced, 60mm Boost gauge in vent fitted
PAGE 30 - Liquid Gauge fitted + Readings
PAGE 31 - Cupholder fitted
MORE TO COME  ..
*


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy the ride, not always smooth but always in love. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well and only 19 nice one


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Exactly what I did, MG to TT at 19, good move!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome, looks nice.

A TT at 19...nice, that is good work indeed. I was driving a MkII XR2 at 19 - not even close the drive or thrill of a TT.

ENJOY


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

How times have changed..... at 19, I went from Reliant 3 wheeler to Mini Van. 

Nice looking car mate. Enjoy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Heh only 19 [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Fair play, only 19 and driving a TT! Beats a Corsa hands down any day. Welcome! X


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Well done matey, i bet your mates are green with envy :lol: 
Your car looks great too.

At 19 i was driving a Hillman Avenger


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Well done matey, i bet your mates are green with envy :lol:
> Your car looks great too.
> 
> At 19 i was driving a Hillman Avenger


19.. a 5 Door Fiat Punto [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks nice and tidy, i went from an A3 to a TT at 19 too! Then crept away for a bit, didn't take long to realise what i was missing though!!! 

Enjoy it


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

haha, the TT wasn't out when I was 19. I went from a Calibra 2.0 to a Saxo VTS when I was 19


----------



## roughready28 (Aug 6, 2011)

19............ Cavalier Mk2 SRi


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

19...... remapped 225


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looking good mate 19 in a TT love it! Don't think I'd like the insurance though even I you did get a good quote 
I was driving a mini 1340 at 19 ahhh the good old days


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one you should pull the chicks in this, dread to think what your insurance is though. At 19 i was driving a Nissan Micra 1.0 Collette :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum i was 19 when i got mine and loved it so did the girls [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome,

Mk1 Mars Red 1600GTI Happy Days


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Mk1 Mars Red 1600GTI Happy Days


Snap I had an X-reg Mk1 1600 Gti too , awesome car and still miss it today


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome,
> ...


VEA877X


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

X reg GTi really nice..... I went french at 19, and went for a phase 2 G plate red renault 5 GT turbo. What a motor. She ended up with a big turbo, stainless intrecooler, lobster back carb intake, and modified carb, stainless steel heat sheild, full exhaust system ,uprated group n clutch.All from Gt tuning in dorset.And 15 inch oz super t's. 15's were the 19's back then....  Happy days. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Aaah Ren 5 GT Turbos , Mk1 Golf GTi , Astra Mk1 GTE now we are really talking classic hot hatches. Cant beat them 

P.s Well apart from the MK1 TT of course.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope you have not forgotten the Pug 205 1.9 that was mental.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The pug 1.9gti another classic hatch. Driving that was such a buzz to. Huge power at the time considering it weighed a bag of crisps. But i went turbo's very early in my life..... 

And the supercharged golf rallye... ahh i wanted one so bad at the time. Those arches.... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The pug 1.9gti another classic hatch. Driving that was such a buzz to. Huge power at the time considering it weighed a bag of crisps. But i went turbo's very early in my life.....
> 
> And the supercharged golf rallye... ahh i wanted one so bad at the time. Those arches....
> 
> Damien.


Yeah seen so many Rallye's over the years at Gti International and always wanted one but never bought one


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

For me they were to much money when i was in my early teens, then later i got my audi quattro's so missed the boat. But always admired them. Awesome car and would be one of the cars in my dream 15 car garage. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Right dream 15 garage follows sorry about the thread hijack 

Ferrari Dino 246GT
Porsche 356 Speedster
Mk1 Golf Gti
Audi SWB Quattro Sport
Bugatti Veyron
Lamborghini Gallardo LP570 Superleggera
Ferrari 458 Italia
Porsche GT3 RS
Maserati Granturismo S
Audi RS6 Avant V10
Ferrari F40
Lancia Stratos
1970 911 3.0
Bentley Continental 4.0 V8 coupe

and last but not least :

My QS !!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL... nice Neil

My list today.

Audi quattro sport in white
Audi quattro 10v MB 
Golf rallye met blue
Porsche GT3 RS
Renault 5 GT raider
black ferrari enzo
Lamborghini Reventon
Alfa GT 3.2 v6 Q4 (own design.)
356 original porsche speedster in black
Audi R8 GT
2004 audi s6 plus
NISMO R34 Skyline GTR Z-tune
quattro concept (if goes ahead)
2012 Rouch mustang

And my QS....


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

Garth said:


> haha, the TT wasn't out when I was 19.


nor when i was

& i didn't even pass my test until i was in my 20's (at first attempt, just didn't get round to it)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

lol i wasn't expecting so many replys to the thread!. Your be surprised on my insurance price, with 2 years + 2 years ncb fully comp its costing me £1280 a year. Appreciate all the positive feedback to. Cheers guys


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

MG? Hope it was a midget or a b-gt... At least you now have a decent motor.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

AmpTThill said:


> MG? Hope it was a midget or a b-gt... At least you now have a decent motor.


nah :lol: it was an mg zr turbo diesel, i actually really liked it as well.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Felling old now - I got a BGT at 19 and had it for 19 years, then a diesel A4 for 9 years, now onto my first TT. Good thing is the insurance is only £382 fully comp.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

19..........Yamaha RD250 LC,new king of the 250's and all 400's, seriously fast, made the Suzuki X7 look shite. AHHH the good old days, local A & E became bed and breakfast. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

Did it have overdrive? Drove a v8 bgt at silver stone a few years back - great car



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Felling old now - I got a BGT at 19 and had it for 19 years, then a diesel A4 for 9 years, now onto my first TT. Good thing is the insurance is only £382 fully comp.


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

JS53MES said:


> lol i wasn't expecting so many replys to the thread!. Your be surprised on my insurance price, with 2 years + 2 years ncb fully comp its costing me £1280 a year. Appreciate all the positive feedback to. Cheers guys


Christ that is reasonable. Mine was 1300 when I just turned 21


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

19........... upgraded(!) from an Austin 1100 to a metallic purple Ford Corsair.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks nice! Good work I bought my TT when I just turned 19 and I've never looked back!

Will be the best thing youve done!
Prepare for the modding addiction to start! It's a VERY slippery slope! Lol 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Felling old now - I got a BGT at 19 and had it for 19 years, then a diesel A4 for 9 years, now onto my first TT. Good thing is the insurance is only £382 fully comp.





AmpTThill said:


> Did it have overdrive? Drove a v8 bgt at silver stone a few years back - great car


Yes, four speed box with a switch on the right of the dash for the Overdrive. Only an 1800 though, but it did have K&Ns and a Stage II head. Top speed of a chrome bumper 1800 BGT was a claimed 102 - had mine up to 98 on a downhill bit of the A1! Happy days


----------



## pulldog (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done for being 19 and owning such a great car.....

My first motor was a MK1 Golf GTI Campaign 1.8 A636 RUB!! Loved it..... Then onto a 5 GT Turbo, 205 GTI, Pulsar GTIR, MR2 Turbo and the list goes on and on..... Cult cars


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought you were only 19 and 3 months hollie?



holliett said:


> Looks nice! Good work I bought my TT when I just turned 19 and I've never looked back!
> 
> Will be the best thing youve done!
> Prepare for the modding addiction to start! It's a VERY slippery slope! Lol
> Enjoy!


----------



## GregoryFrank (May 20, 2011)

19 I don't even remember [smiley=baby.gif] 
When I was 19 I drove a Trabant Limusine I tell you what I was quite proud of though :lol: 
Good old days  
Congrats Mate by the way, do not forget how fortunate you are to have a chance to drive a car like that in your age


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

AmpTThill said:


> I thought you were only 19 and 3 months hollie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 22 now! Lol ive had my baby a while!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

holliett said:


> Looks nice! Good work I bought my TT when I just turned 19 and I've never looked back!
> 
> Will be the best thing youve done!
> Prepare for the modding addiction to start! It's a VERY slippery slope! Lol
> Enjoy!


Yeah all my mates are well shocked i can get insured on one. I've already got the modding bug from my last car, but i can see this one is going 10x more costly £££ ! :lol: 
I'm sure it will be worth it in the end


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Got my TT when I was 20 (a year ago) loving it right now 

Insurance for me is £970 at renewal, in august, should go down to about £800!


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hey well done on buyin a tt at 19 
at 19 i was driving a burton 3.1 capri lovely old car wish i had it now ohh and me hillman hunter with the hollbay race engine in it only ever 500 made. that car was quick even by todays standards came 13th in 4pot challange at santapod in 87 with 14.5sec 1/4
ohh good ol days


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

nice looking motor, well done. i hadnt even started driving at 19! :lol:

so are you going to tell us how much your insurance is?


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

djsmudge said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Got my TT when I was 20 (a year ago) loving it right now
> 
> Insurance for me is £970 at renewal, in august, should go down to about £800!


jesus! whos that with btw? i just got quoted 750 for me at ages 30 with ten years ncb (3.2 tho)


----------



## SRPII (Jun 1, 2009)

mik3 said:


> djsmudge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


I still think that's dear. Ok, I'm 35 now and pay £227 f/c with the wife on it for a 225 TTR. And that includes protected no claims. £750 seems a bit high - have you got a clean licence?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

i mentioned earlier in the topic but i'll say again .. i pay £1280 full comp having 2 years on my license and 2 years ncb.

A few goodies have arrived today so i will get the pictures up of them before i fit them


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm totally jel lol awesome mate well done really nice I find it surprising how cheap these are to insure


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm 22 and have 5 years NBC it costs me 900 fully comp with my girlfriend on too


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

this thred are not about the insurance prices [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

cheers guys, i will get some more pictures up with the new parts fitted over the weekend. keep your eyes on this one


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

The thread went from a introduction to a car > to a trip down memory lane by the old folks > to insurance qoute?


----------



## SRPII (Jun 1, 2009)

j4zz_x said:


> The thread went from a introduction to a car > to a trip down memory lane by the old folks > to insurance qoute?


Surely you've not just classed me at 35 as the 'old folks'....? Although I am starting to feel old!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

this is what i have to fit this weekend  :










and my TT is booked in for a remap on the 12th of may at Star performance


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Where did you get the grill from? Can you post the link?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

markusdarkus said:


> Where did you get the grill from? Can you post the link?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160782907402? ... 835wt_1156

there you go 8)


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Fitted my induction kit, Forge Valve and Honeycomb Grill this evening. Also some picture on my drive about  :


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

the grill looks wrong, the rings ''looking'' to the sky , not my cup of tea


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

each to there own, i much prefer it to the shabby standard one that was on :roll:


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

I think i am the youngest here  got my TT in march and i just turned 18 a couple of days ago


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSerb said:


> I think i am the youngest here  got my TT in march and i just turned 18 a couple of days ago


I bet your insurance cost more than your car 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

kazinak said:


> TTSerb said:
> 
> 
> > I think i am the youngest here  got my TT in march and i just turned 18 a couple of days ago
> ...


No,since i live in Serbia,my insurance is probably the cheapest on the forum lol  I pay 300 pounds a year 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTSerb said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > TTSerb said:
> ...


not too sure if I should laugh or cry :lol: .. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

TTSerb said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > TTSerb said:
> ...


But what's the average pay salarie like out there ?
Could be £300 a year lol


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea most ppl here make like 200 pounds a month :x


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

@ LordG71
Cry lol


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

just updating my thread :


































got a HG motorsport front mount intercooler to hopefully be fitted this weekend along with a few silicone hose upgrades, 40mm apex springs and no doubt other bits to come in the near future


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice car!
Paint wheel centres Black n wash the car!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> Nice car!
> Paint wheel centres Black n wash the car!


Thanks , I've got a full week of work so the wheels are going to get a full refurb, i'm still undecided whether to go gunmetal grey, hyper silver or stick to gloss black. Either way the wheel centres are going to get sprayed to match definitely.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

TTstang said:


> Nice car!
> Paint wheel centres Black n wash the car!


Ha, +1 to both of these!
Nice car though! Nice parking space too 

Got any pics of the engine with the induction kit fitted?


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Stealthy Cool  
Seems like you are enjoying the TT    
Keep up Fab work!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car!
> ...


all the other spaces were full up.. :roll: sorry i dont have pictures fitted, but i will get some once the car gets a clean. I have a couple of videos of how it sounds with the Split R valve fitted.














hope that gives you an idea of what it sounds like.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I can see all the cars in the other spaces :lol:

Sounds good! 
What have you got planned for it next?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> Stealthy Cool
> Seems like you are enjoying the TT
> Keep up Fab work!


Glad you like it thank you


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> Yeah I can see all the cars in the other spaces :lol:
> 
> Sounds good!
> What have you got planned for it next?


Thank you, next on the list is the front mount intercooler to be fitted, upgrade the suspension and bushes, then after that i dont have a clue it all comes down to available funds 8)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I can see all the cars in the other spaces :lol:
> ...


Ha, I know that feeling!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Oh god what kind of company am I in !

EGC 483X was mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

a few pictures of my car which was well overdue a good clean  :


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Looking good james. 
It was about time you gave it a wash.


----------



## Danny_TT (Jun 18, 2012)

really nice car mate. should check admiral for insurance, mines was 830 with roughly the same amount of driving as you. we need to get a wee photo shoot with all the scottish members on here


----------



## werics (Aug 15, 2011)

I traded my 2004 mgtf highly modified for my 2004 TTR 3.2, I could not afford to do it when I was 19 , I turned 60 last Saturday , so good on you kid , enjoy. 
You never know I may see you in at Star Performance.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Looking good james.
> It was about time you gave it a wash.


Thanks Adam, you could of at least done the decent thing and gave me a helping hand 



Danny_TT said:


> really nice car mate. should check admiral for insurance, mines was 830 with roughly the same amount of driving as you. we need to get a wee photo shoot with all the scottish members on here


Thank you, that's who i'm with Danny, hopefully it will come down a bit cheaper next year but the fact it was cheaper for me to insure the TT over my MG ZR is just stupid lol, but i'm not complaining. Yeah definitely, i just need to get a couple for mods for it then that will be it sorted 



werics said:


> I traded my 2004 mgtf highly modified for my 2004 TTR 3.2, I could not afford to do it when I was 19 , I turned 60 last Saturday , so good on you kid , enjoy.
> You never know I may see you in at Star Performance.


Fairly good trade i'd say!, i was down there not that long ago to get it remapped, only to find it had already been done :lol:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

nothing exciting but very handy. The sound of hearing 2 footballs bouncing about in my boot was getting irritating, so i bought this handy piece of kit :


















Also degreased the engine bay, but i want to either polish the inlet and charge pipe or spray them black. :


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks very nice mate.... I'm loving the grill, which one is it and where can I get one from?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

:lol: :lol: have you ever helped me?


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats better!!  
May as well debadge and black out Audi rings!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

viper3770 said:


> It looks very nice mate.... I'm loving the grill, which one is it and where can I get one from?


Its a honeycomb grill i think thats the name of it. I got it of ebay here's the link 8) 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 835wt_1156 - Only 1 left




H11WGY said:


> :lol: :lol: have you ever helped me?


Have you ever asked :roll:



TTstang said:


> Thats better!!
> May as well debadge and black out Audi rings!


lol thank you ! and its on the list of things to do


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

think im appreciating how clean my car is too much  :


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Jenny's road i believe.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Jenny's road i believe.


had to do some collecting so i thought why not get a few snaps


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Decided to de-badge the side badges on the car today

BEFORE : 









AFTER :


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks very nice debaged, but keep the Audi rings


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

nice debadging mate


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

At 19 I was driving a Pug 205 1.4 Rallye Special 8)

Canary yellow, GTi 30mm lowering suspension, 14" Momo alloys, uprated cam, twin 40 carbs, GTi kit, 3" straight exhaust that spat flames on overrun. You could watch the fuel gauge drop when you floored it :?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

mik3 said:


> nice debadging mate


Thanks a lot 



reeso said:


> Looks very nice debaged, but keep the Audi rings


Thank you, yes that what i plan to do. I did have blacking out the audi rings in mind but that maybe at a later date


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!! 8)


 :lol: Thanks a lot.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Exciting weekend ahead fitting all this along with another forum member on here : ( H11WGY ) :

- HG MOTORSPORT INTERCOOLER
- SFS TOP BOOST HOSES
- 40MM APEX SPRINGS 
- MIKALOR Hi-TORQUE CLAMPS (HG MOTORSPORT jubilee clips that were supplied looked a bit flimsy)
- CUPRA R SPLITTER


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> Decided to de-badge the side badges on the car today
> 
> BEFORE :
> 
> ...


Was it hard to remove the badges? How did you do it? Was the paint not a slightly different colour where the badges had been? 
I'm tempted to do mine this weekend but don't want to leave "ghost" images where the badges used to be!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to de-badge the side badges on the car today
> ...


the badges them self weren't hard to remove. However, the excess double sided tape was a total pain to remove, lots of tar remover, and WD40 done the job though. Once all of it was off i used plenty of t-cut and gave it a good buff = job done


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

big update and lots of pictures tomorrow of FMIC fitting and 40mm apex springs with H11WGY


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

looking forward to seeing it sitting on the apex springs


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdan said:


> looking forward to seeing it sitting on the apex springs


Sadly didn't manage to get the springs on this weekend


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well as mentioned the HG Motorsport intercooler was fitted this weekend along with my cupra splitter. There is a lot of pictures, hope you like them. Thanks for the help from H11WGY / Adam and my dad your see in some of the pictures :

*FITTING OF THE INTERCOOLERS* :








































































































































































































*THE FINISHING SHOTS*  :



















































































































*HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICTURES * :lol:


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

looking good  was the cupra r splitter hard to fit ? and what exhaust is that ?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

next on the purchase and to do list :

- 20mm Spacers Rear + 15mm Spacers for the front. 
- V6 Spoiler is on its way
- V6 rear valance
- Headlights out and fit angel eyes and paint the headlight surrounds in audi brilliant black
- Refurb the RS4 wheels 
- Get the apex springs fitted 
- 3" downpipe and decat 
- Tidy up the tatty parts of the engine bay

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdan said:


> looking good  was the cupra r splitter hard to fit ? and what exhaust is that ?


Thankyou, no the splitter was easy to fit, just need to cut down the middle part of the splitter and use self tappers to attach it to the bumper. Its a magnex cat-back exhaust


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

where did you get your splitter and apex springs from ?


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving the beige ultra low profile tyres! What they must be 25's !! Ooh and them 20" black alloys!! 
Wickeeeed!! 
Nice work bud!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

manage to keep the aliens alright? looking good, interesting choice of workshop but at least its dry and warm


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdan said:


> where did you get your splitter and apex springs from ?


I got the splitter for Awesome-Gti website for £44 delivered and the springs i got from ebay brand new for £100 posted.



TTstang said:


> Loving the beige ultra low profile tyres! What they must be 25's !! Ooh and them 20" black alloys!!
> Wickeeeed!!
> Nice work bud!


 :lol: yeah i went for the massive wheel and low profile look. Thank you 



Rich196 said:


> manage to keep the aliens alright? looking good, interesting choice of workshop but at least its dry and warm


Nah sadly they had to go, mine never worked for some reason anyway. There was no other choice of workshop to use as outside was constant rain. It was perfect though


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

hay james how much are you after for your 3 bar grill i cant pm


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdan said:


> hay james how much are you after for your 3 bar grill i cant pm


Hi Dan, sorry the 3 bar grill sold earlier on


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Another weekend another update. This time its not going to be to everyone's taste, but i much prefer the overall look of the car. I've decided to go for the "stealth" look and black out my centre caps, grill badges and rear badge.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Right up my street! looks great J   
Keep it going !!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prefer the centre caps for sure, looks great!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheers guys 

Hopefully this sunday i should have another update to show. What i've got planned is to get the Apex springs fitted, i've got 15mm spacers for the front and 20mm for the back. While the suspension is out i thought i may as well fit new top mounts and drop links. Fingers crossed it goes to plan.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Got my short shifter, front springs and spacers fitted this weekend. Still got the rears to do! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Before : 









After: 

















Front Springs :


















Adam/H11WGY doing the hard work :


















Finished :


































Hoping to get the rest finished this week sometime


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice work James....did you like sand pits at nursery??  Car looks stealth... 8)

Damien.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

More great improvements! looking fab James..
Just noticed your splitter close up!   nicely matched


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the picture of me james. 
Its time for pay back ahaha.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah the sand pit garage is the only place to work on the cars the now as its been raining most weekends.

Hoping to get the rears finished this weekend and got i've got some more silicones hoses to fit.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I must admit, jacking a car up on sand ermmm never occurred to me before, if I ever get a slow puncture I'll have to rush to the nearest beach...


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Upgraded a few of my rubber hoses to silicone this evening. (N75 & Dump valve, crankcase breather pipe and brake vacuum pipe) I've still got the lower breather pipe to fit.

BEFORE :










AFTER :


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Bang tidy!


----------



## shane_tt (Jul 15, 2012)

looks good


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got the rear lowered and spaced out 20mm :

Before : 









After :


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

my favourite picture of the car so far


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Car looks great James...class. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the pic 

What exhaust system do you have James?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Car looks great James...class. 8)
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien 



Borisp said:


> Love the pic
> 
> What exhaust system do you have James?


Thank you, its a Magnex cat-back system


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great James...class. 8)
> ...


How do you find the magnex? What's the sound like?

Had a blue flame on my curpa which was nice but a friend got the blue flame for the s3 which was way too load.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> How do you find the magnex? What's the sound like?
> 
> Had a blue flame on my curpa which was nice but a friend got the blue flame for the s3 which was way too load.


its not massively loud, but it does have a deep growl to it when you go past 3k revs which i quite like 

here's a video of my car from a few weeks ago, which my help you hear the exhaust for yourself.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Soon to be a V6 spoiler to be fitted on the back of this and im still considering a V6 valance. What do reckon?









Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

V6 Spolier arrived on friday so that gave me something to do in the evening after football. Also got a quick 3am picture with one of my mates who also has a TT :










Before :










V6 Spoiler Progress :

































Finished and Fitted :


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Coming along nicely, will keep my eye out for you on the west Lothian roads


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

merlin c said:


> 19..........Yamaha RD250 LC,new king of the 250's and all 400's, seriously fast, made the Suzuki X7 look shite. AHHH the good old days, local A & E became bed and breakfast. :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


Now you're talking! AT 19 Went from a MZ 125 Alpine to a Suzuki GSX 550. Felt like a feckin' missile to me at that age...Slow old donkey by today's standards mind...Eeeeh.....not long now....


----------



## Golfedd (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice build and write up here! and nice TT man! got to love the black on black!

And have you thought about a light dusting of Satin Black on your FMIC to tie in with the stealth look? I used in on my MK4 just one light coat covers the shiny FMIC and DOES NOT reduce ANY cooling at all I logged it twice before and twice after on the same day in the same conditions. worth a thought?

Keep it up!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

gogs said:


> Coming along nicely, will keep my eye out for you on the west Lothian roads


Cheers Gogs. Nice one, i might see you around then 



> Nice build and write up here! and nice TT man! got to love the black on black!
> 
> And have you thought about a light dusting of Satin Black on your FMIC to tie in with the stealth look? I used in on my MK4 just one light coat covers the shiny FMIC and DOES NOT reduce ANY cooling at all I logged it twice before and twice after on the same day in the same conditions. worth a thought?
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks very much , i have thought about it, but i quite like being able to see the shiny intercooler as it i think its make the front end look a bit more exciting. Maybe in time to come it will eventually be sprayed black.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Painted my calipers today and added some silicone hoses to the engine bay :




















































Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

JS53MES said:


>


I think the Audi rings look so much better in black - Looking good


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Bought and fitted my V6 Valance :


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you buy the v6 spoiler extension off eBay?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been following your progress and I'm really impressed, she's looking sweet, well done............. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Get that cam carrier powder coated :wink:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks merlin, still got plenty more to do to it, just takes a lot of saving lol

I got the v6 spoiler of a group buy on here AjsTT

I do want to get the cam cover powdercoated as im going to polish my inlet manifold this weekend, plus i've debaffled my spare charge pipe and sprayed it matt black. More pictures should be up this weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

JS53MES said:


> Thanks merlin, still got plenty more to do to it, just takes a lot of saving lol
> 
> I got the v6 spoiler of a group buy on here AjsTT
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing my old charge pipe in its new home James :wink: 
done mine matt black too great choice BTW


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Thanks merlin, still got plenty more to do to it, just takes a lot of saving lol


I hope the next thing on your agenda is replacing those Sunny tyres :roll:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Pictures will be up tonight Nick 
Lol yeah maybe one day garth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Before and after charge pipe progress and polished my inlet manifold 


























































Hope you like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

must admit I did not think i would ever see my charge pipe again
nice one think it looks great just like mine ; )


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Its went to good usage to Nick 

Well tonight there was sadly no fun jobs just maintenance work.
Service Time 










Comparison of pollen filters :









Fitted :









Old oil and oil filter :









To be replaced by :









I have vagcom on the way so i will be able to reset my service light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you need Vagcom to reset the service light on the TT?

Used to be able to use the two little push buttons (clock set and trip reset) on the clocks in my S3...


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

James see my post on reseting service indicator you dont need vagcom to do it !

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=270867&sid=7505f91d86eb315c4cbe7a235bbfcbe2


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> Do you need Vagcom to reset the service light on the TT?
> 
> Used to be able to use the two little push buttons (clock set and trip reset) on the clocks in my S3...





> James see my post on reseting service indicator you dont need vagcom to do it !
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=270867


I was going to buy the vagcom anyway :roll: :lol: . I will try what you have posted up in the morning Nick thank you, but i thought after 2003/4 you needed Vagcom to reset the service light ?


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

not sure as mines a 2001 dare say wak or hoggy will know


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

its worth trying out what you have posted though. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow 

How the TT is sounding now the Magnex exhaust has eventually settled in after a good amount of miles. I'm still tempted to go down the 3" downpipe + decat route and i need to drop my subframe anyway to change my front anti roll bar so should probably do both things while its dropped  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SStO8Ik ... re=mh_lolz


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Just had a proper gander through the latest updates. Some really good progress here!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Ruffmeister said:


> Just had a proper gander through the latest updates. Some really good progress here!


Thanks a lot, glad your liking it


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Perfect day = full cleaning session, wash, polish, wax and interior steam cleaned 
































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice photos, look squeaky clean and a good mirror shine. A bird is even using it as a mirror


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdodge said:


> Nice photos, look squeaky clean and a good mirror shine. A bird is even using it as a mirror


Thanks, sometimes its makes you wonder if its worth all the effort after 2 miles down the road and its caked in mud again :lol:



TTstang said:


> Bit of a clean up today!
> Looking forward to tomorrow


Looking good, the smooth bumper looks smart too


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks J ! moved my post to appropriate page, shouldn't have been on yours lol
Loving your car though


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

After a lot of annoyance my headunit is fitted and working 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

This evenings fun consisted of eventually replacing the faulty xenon igniter. So while the headlamp was out i thought i would fit my angel eyes, spray the headlamp inserts and tint the indicator corners. Thanks to H11WGY / Adam for the help 

BEFORE :

































AFTER :
































































Hope you like them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Superb progress, 
you have certainly been very busy over the past couple of months, with a dedicated passion to improve your TT 
with quality results! has fascinated me  
Very impressed 

keep up the fab work! 8)


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice

Don't suppose you'd like to do me a set 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car is looking good mate


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

jamman said:


> Car is looking good mate


Thanks Jamman 



Borisp said:


> Very nice
> 
> Don't suppose you'd like to do me a set
> 
> Keep up the good work.


lol, thanks a lot. It may have just been beginners luck, i think Wak's your man for top quality work 



TTstang said:


> Superb progress,
> you have certainly been very busy over the past couple of months, with a dedicated passion to improve your TT
> with quality results! has fascinated me
> Very impressed
> ...


Cheers Stang, yeah it has been a busy month and im glad you like it. I've still got a few more plans to do so keep your eye on the thread


----------



## Co1k (Aug 16, 2012)

A very nice (full) black TT!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work on the lights! 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Ruffmeister said:


> Nice work on the lights! 8)





Co1k said:


> A very nice (full) black TT!


Cheers guys


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Looking good james. Looks the dogs in the flesh. Hope your getting ready to return the favour :-D


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Better idea what there like. ^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Co1k (Aug 16, 2012)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

amazing work pal keep it up , where did u get ur angel eye rings from ?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Car is looking fantastic, what difference did you notice removing the baffles from the charge pipe and would it make any difference to getting a mot?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Saffy said:


> Car is looking fantastic, what difference did you notice removing the baffles from the charge pipe and would it make any difference to getting a mot?


Thanks very much  , tbh i didn't notice anything removing the baffles, i definitely noticed the turbo sounding a lot louder which made the whole thing worth wile.



bigdan said:


> amazing work pal keep it up , where did u get ur angel eye rings from ?


Thanks Dan, i just got the 100mm one's of ebay.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

WOWW im 19 and have just got my TT 225, cant wait to start adding to it with inspiration from yours !! so far in the week iv had it ib got BBS 18" splits on, new KO4 turbo, oil change and new strainer and pump, new powersteering suction pipe. Ready to start the serious fun mods now

Keep the good work up buddy and you will have a feature car !!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> WOWW im 19 and have just got my TT 225, cant wait to start adding to it with inspiration from yours !! so far in the week iv had it ib got BBS 18" splits on, new KO4 turbo, oil change and new strainer and pump, new powersteering suction pipe. Ready to start the serious fun mods now
> 
> Keep the good work up buddy and you will have a feature car !!!


Nice one, sounds like its looking good already, get some pictures up on the mk1 TT section. Glad your liking my tt too, it always makes "modding" feel worth wile when you get good feedback


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking 8) James


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

jamman said:


> Looking 8) James


Thanks Jamman, few good updates to come in the next month or so keep your eye on the thread


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=294197

Let me know what you think james  and any ideas or comments you have


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv just had a quick look over your thread. Car looks class, I love what you have done with it.  couple of questions though, where did you get the QS/V6 rear exhaust surround from?! Been looking for one on the bay and here for ages with no joy!  and who makes that front grill?! Iv seen a couple of guys on here running them, but can't seem to find them. Finally what air filter is that you have on yours?! I'm wanting to go for a cone filter on mine and yours looks perfect! 
Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Iv just had a quick look over your thread. Car looks class, I love what you have done with it.  couple of questions though, where did you get the QS/V6 rear exhaust surround from?! Been looking for one on the bay and here for ages with no joy!  and who makes that front grill?! Iv seen a couple of guys on here running them, but can't seem to find them. Finally what air filter is that you have on yours?! I'm wanting to go for a cone filter on mine and yours looks perfect!
> Jack


Thanks JAMson, keep your eye on the for sale section for the QS/V6 Valance as thats where i got mine from. Awesome-GTI sell them for £61 on there website. As for the grill search the German ebay and you will see them as thats where there produced iirc. The air filter is a K&N one of ebay made for the TT's and it costs £90.

- V6 Valance : http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n ... ar-valance

- K&N Filter : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/K-N-57i-INDUC ... 1436wt_986

Honeycomb Grill - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-8N-98-06 ... 569&_uhb=1


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv been told to avoid the K&N as the oil on them messes with the MAF sensor. You had any issues?! Plan to swap my TIP first then get my hands on a second hand airbox, butcher it and stick a cone filter in! OEM styling with the benefit of added grunt! I don't understand German, I will keep looking on the site though, who knows, I may be able to translate it. Haha. 
Thanks for getting back to me as well by the way, Appreciate it. Your car is now my inspiration! Need to get mine sorted.
Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Iv been told to avoid the K&N as the oil on them messes with the MAF sensor. You had any issues?! Plan to swap my TIP first then get my hands on a second hand airbox, butcher it and stick a cone filter in! OEM styling with the benefit of added grunt! I don't understand German, I will keep looking on the site though, who knows, I may be able to translate it. Haha.
> Thanks for getting back to me as well by the way, Appreciate it. Your car is now my inspiration! Need to get mine sorted.
> Jack


i've never suffered the problem you've heard of but i may have just got lucky :lol: . I have thought about that too what you have planed about disguising the cone in the standard air box. I use google chrome and that translates the language automatically, its the exact same seller i bought my grill off and its was perfect + really quick delivery. 
Thanks very much and i hope it all goes to plan with you TT


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Had a massive nightmare of a job today. I went ahead with the what i thought would be one of the easiest jobs so far for the TT, only for it to be the complete opposite. Today was about upgrading the standard rubber bushes to poly bushes, only to get halfway to removing the dogbone mount and 2 of bolts snapped as you can see the left overs remaining in the mount :x :










Anyway, after a quick post of here i got some ideas on how to remove them and set about taking the car for the harshest drive its had since ownership and hoping it would free up. Nope it done anything but that. Next up was to belt the living daylights out of it with a mallet and steel bar, this i think helped free it a little bit... but the finisher was to whack a chisel in to where there was the slightest of gaps and prise the mount of with basically my full body weight = Job Done  
Here's the pictures of how it looked after everything was removed and ready to go back on :

Old Bolts Vs New & Old Bushes vs Poly Bushes :


















The Remains of the snapped bolts, one of them was shaped to what could only be described as a banana



































Cleaned up all of the lose rubber and set about putting it back together 


















job complete and i can honestly say what a difference it makes, would i say it was worth all the hassle i went through? ... Yes 100% :mrgreen:

NEXT UP, 3" DOWNPIPE & DECAT, FRONT AND REAR H&R ANTI ROLL BARS AND THEN THE DREADED TIMING BELT, WATER PUMP AND TENSIONER RENEWALS.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a little disguising modification today... Went ahead with hiding the K&N within the standard airbox with a bit of chopping it was quite an easy job.

Bottom tray fitted:










All measured up ready for fitting :


















The Finished look, sprayed in gloss black :










I just need to do all my engine covers the same colour then it will look better


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Just a little disguising modification today... Went ahead with hiding the K&N within the standard airbox with a bit of chopping it was quite an easy job.
> 
> Bottom tray fitted:
> 
> ...


Few things... 1 i think the red hoses give away it aint standard if thats why ya wanted to hide it loll 

and 2, wont that restrict the airflow to your cone causing possible maf sensor problems? especially when hot?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> Few things... 1 i think the red hoses give away it aint standard if thats why ya wanted to hide it loll
> 
> and 2, wont that restrict the airflow to your cone causing possible maf sensor problems? especially when hot?


its more the fact its hides the open cone as its not prettiest looking thing lol. 
As for the there be a restriction caused, the bottom of what use to be a standard air box is practically non existent and there is also a cold air feed coming in through the front of it. 
I didn't do it as a performance mod :wink:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TT passed its MOT this morning, Happy days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Love this mate.

Keep it up!


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

JS53MES said:


> i can honestly say what a difference it makes, would i say it was worth all the hassle i went through? ... Yes 100% :mrgreen:
> 
> NEXT UP, 3" DOWNPIPE & DECAT, FRONT AND REAR H&R ANTI ROLL BARS AND THEN THE DREADED TIMING BELT, WATER PUMP AND TENSIONER RENEWALS.


Nice one looks like I had an easy ride doing mine then 8) 
In my case the only minus was I discovered a big oil leak from 
the cam cover via loads of evidence on the under tray :wink: 
You are a braver man than me if you are considering the timing belt yourself
I went to midland vw to get mine done 8) however if you do go that way check out these links
http://www.amp82.co.uk/tt/timingbelt/
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a4-a4-...sis/112283-cambelt-cost-you-sitting-down.html
Good luck James


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> Nice one looks like I had an easy ride doing mine then
> In my case the only minus was I discovered a big oil leak from
> the cam cover via loads of evidence on the under tray
> You are a braver man than me if you are considering the timing belt yourself
> ...


Thanks Nick, i think i'm going to put the car into Autohaus Edinburgh as there not too far away from me and get the Downpipe, Decat, Anti roll bars front + rear and the Cambelt Job all done as a oner. That way i have a warranty with all the work done and i can get an adjustment on the remap i already have done on my car to suit all the extra mods done since then. 



Bowen said:


> Love this mate.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks a lot


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Received this goodie in the post this afternoon, just waiting on the H&R anti roll bars arriving then save up some more pennies for booking it in at Star Performance for fitting and Stage 2 map to suit


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's looking good James ;-)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

gogs said:


> It's looking good James ;-)


Cheers Gogs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Goodie no2 arrived this morning 


















Both parcels sitting waiting for there trip to Autohaus Edinburgh to get fitted 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

got a question about your dogbone mount, how did you get the rest of the bolts out in the end, as in the snapped off bit which was in the sub frame?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

matty fitz said:


> got a question about your dogbone mount, how did you get the rest of the bolts out in the end, as in the snapped off bit which was in the sub frame?


Pm'd you, hope it helped you out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff James

You are gona love the H&R arbs....set the rear ARB to stiffest setting....  Look forward to seeing and hearing about your down pipe when its fitted. I'm hoping to go stage 2 within the next few months or three. Few expensive mods to go beforehand though... 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff James
> 
> You are gona love the H&R arbs....set the rear ARB to stiffest setting....  Look forward to seeing and hearing about your down pipe when its fitted. I'm hoping to go stage 2 within the next few months or three. Few expensive mods to go beforehand though...
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien

thats what i like to hear , what setting do you recommend for the front arb? or do i get them to set them both to as stiff as possible. Also after i get all this work done, i'll be hoping to go down the route of the MM DV and VTDA induction which i'll be in contact with you if thats ok  ?


----------



## R6 CNL (Feb 1, 2012)

Quick question for you mate,

See your grill, did that come with the mount for the badge, or did you have to retro fit it, thinkin of getting one becaue I can't stand the 5 bar, but still want to keep my black badge on the front ,

Cheer man


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Couple of things to fit. 60mm boost gauge for the vent and new dipstick guide.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Jeebus, mate, you don't really make a habit of jacking it on a sand (page 9), do you?  Takes a bloke with mighty big balls or small brains for that.  

Oh, love the build. very nice. !!

cheers


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Jeebus, mate, you don't really make a habit of jacking it on a sand (page 9), do you?  Takes a bloke with mighty big balls or small brains for that.
> 
> Oh, love the build. very nice. !!
> 
> cheers


Lol! A mixture of both i say  nah somewhere under the sand are planks of wood so it was pretty secure and thanks very much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

To anyone who hasn't done this yet i advise you to do so. Mine was already cracked and ended up like this. 
Old vs New :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Love this thread, storming through the mods James!!

Keep the updates coming 

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Jakalus said:


> Love this thread, storming through the mods James!!
> 
> Keep the updates coming
> 
> Jack


Thank you, dont worry there's still plenty of changes to make and upgrades to do


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Thats it... the car is away till thursday now. Its in at Autohaus getting the 3" downpipe, decat, front & and rear H&R anti roll bars fitted, Timing belt, water pump, tensioners and to top it of a Stage 2 REVO map


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

i love this thread, doing an amazing job fella  keep up the good work, i know iv asked this before but what exhaust do you have ? i love it, what kind of figure's you hoping for after ur stage 2 remap and decat ?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

"Great balls of fire"  you are certainly blazing a trail young man :lol: Great thread this is.Autohaus will take good care of your pride and joy.
Nick.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdan said:


> i love this thread, doing an amazing job fella  keep up the good work, i know iv asked this before but what exhaust do you have ? i love it, what kind of figure's you hoping for after ur stage 2 remap and decat ?


Thanks Dan , its a magnex cat-back system. I dont really know what to expect, hopefully someone can tell me the typical figures from a stage 2.



ChallonaTTer said:


> "Great balls of fire"  you are certainly blazing a trail young man :lol: Great thread this is.Autohaus will take good care of your pride and joy.
> Nick.


Lol thanks very much  thats good to hear as there more than likely get plenty more work of me in the near future.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> To anyone who hasn't done this yet i advise you to do so. Mine was already cracked and ended up like this.
> Old vs New :
> 
> 
> ...


one time replacement ....... Looks a little different now.....


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I like that grill look forward to seeing it fitted!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Stupid Tapatalk seen the pics of the grill looks much better than the 3 bar, I'd like that but to keep the 4 silver rings.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

beeyondGTR said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > To anyone who hasn't done this yet i advise you to do so. Mine was already cracked and ended up like this.
> ...


Sweet dipstick and tube....what brand is that?  
Damien.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

This is a cracking thread just had a look through all of it, great job/s !!


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> > JS53MES said:
> ...


Just started advertising here but have been on the forum for a while We make billet ,carbon fibre , sell lots of TT stuff and help people find what they are looking for....

WhanAB IADP there was a group buy almost two years ago...... any questions Please email me @ [email protected]

yours, Brett.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

JS53MES said:


> Received this goodie in the post this afternoon, just waiting on the H&R anti roll bars arriving then save up some more pennies for booking it in at Star Performance for fitting and Stage 2 map to suit


I'm waiting to see how you get on with this, fitting especially, it is likely to be my next purchase if there are no problems


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> one time replacement ....... Looks a little different now.....


Cant fault the quality of that, it does look very well designed but i bet it doesn't cost £3 :wink: :lol:



Duggy said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Received this goodie in the post this afternoon, just waiting on the H&R anti roll bars arriving then save up some more pennies for booking it in at Star Performance for fitting and Stage 2 map to suit
> ...


i wont be the one fitting it sadly, thats whats getting fitted along with some other bits the now at the Autohaus garage. I will take pictures of it on the car though and a video of the sound its produces 



Guzi said:


> This is a cracking thread just had a look through all of it, great job/s !!


Thank you, glad you like it. Keep your eye on an update coming very soon


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well after having a great week in tenerife i came home to my TT having all its work completed. I did have a feeling that i wouldnt notice the stage 2 map that much, but i was proved completely wrong. Wow what a difference! i'm really happy with everything thats been done and i love the sound of the 3" downpipe and decat 

i only have rubbish pictures of the bits on as i didn't fit the stuff. :


























Also fitted the forge turbo pipe :


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

19 and a tt boom good lad! I was knocking around in a pug 205 gti ... That hurt enough then!!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> Thats it... the car is away till thursday now. Its in at Autohaus getting the 3" downpipe, decat, front & and rear H&R anti roll bars fitted, Timing belt, water pump, tensioners and to top it of a Stage 2 REVO map


How much are they charging for the pump, belt and tensioner job?

I just picked my Mk1 up yesterday evening and on 47k miles its not been done yet so its on the to do list asap


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Thats it... the car is away till thursday now. Its in at Autohaus getting the 3" downpipe, decat, front & and rear H&R anti roll bars fitted, Timing belt, water pump, tensioners and to top it of a Stage 2 REVO map
> ...


they charged me 295+vat and that includes changing the belts, water pump and tensioners.



ryan_flea said:


> 19 and a tt boom good lad! I was knocking around in a pug 205 gti ... That hurt enough then!!


thank you :lol: the whole insurance thing is mucked up these days, it was going to cost me more to insure an Mg zr over the TT


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks mate, pretty much the same price I was quoted at Deutschtek.

Nice car btw, black was my preferred color choice but couldn't ignore the low miles local one so Avus silver will have to do for now


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

More pics please


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

No pictures of todays work but i changed my thermostat as it was only reading 78 degrees on the climate control unit and now its reading 97 and sitting at 90 on the speedo unit. 

Also a video of the 3" turbo back exhaust


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds good James ! 
My first nice car was a Mk1 xr2 white y reg
Had motorbikes till 21!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

James do you remember which sidelight led bulbs you got? I'm looking for some so if you could recommend some that would be cool! Also are they MOT friendly?? Ta


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

You cant beat an all black TT! :twisted:

Just the kinda thing I am hoping to achieve if I find the right black 225!

Keep up the good work this is pretty special


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> James do you remember which sidelight led bulbs you got? I'm looking for some so if you could recommend some that would be cool! Also are they MOT friendly?? Ta


Hi TTStang, These are the ones i had fitted before i changed to angel eyes : 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-H6W-433c ... 519f403ac7

and yeah they passed the mot no problem 



jd26 said:


> You cant beat an all black TT! :twisted:
> 
> Just the kinda thing I am hoping to achieve if I find the right black 225!
> 
> Keep up the good work this is pretty special


Thanks a lot, appreciate it and i hope you manage to get the Black TT your hoping for. Best colour tbh


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> James do you remember which sidelight led bulbs you got? I'm looking for some so if you could recommend some that would be cool! Also are they MOT friendly?? Ta


Hi TTStang, These are the ones i had fitted before i changed to angel eyes : 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-H6W-433c ... 519f403ac7

and yeah they passed the mot no problem 



jd26 said:


> You cant beat an all black TT! :twisted:
> 
> Just the kinda thing I am hoping to achieve if I find the right black 225!
> 
> Keep up the good work this is pretty special


Thanks a lot, appreciate it and i hope you manage to get the Black TT your hoping for. Best colour tbh


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers James


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a few pictures from last night :


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Some new bits arrived in the post today, just waiting on my Forge 008 turning up.

SFS 80mm tip and some parts to do my own dv relocation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Fitted the massive SFS Tip and i done my DV relocation which im quite chuffed about  :


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you notice any difference with the new tip?


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

proper smart looking engine bay now buddy !!! Really come along nicely !!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

markusdarkus said:


> Did you notice any difference with the new tip?


Yeah i can honestly say i can notice a difference, top end of the revs it seems to feel like the turbo has just kicked in. Really chuffed with it 



Kirbzz_11 said:


> proper smart looking engine bay now buddy !!! Really come along nicely !!!


Thanks Kirbzz, once i get rid of the standard airbox and get a VTDA induction it should look a little better i hope


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Winter wheels are now on.....gutter!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Stealthed out my fuel cap this evening in brilliant black, much prefer it 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Did you spray the oem cap?

I'm all for the dark aggressive look, its my favourite in fact but I'm thinking the oem cap breaks things up a little.

Still looks good though 8)


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Love that on the petrol cap, givin me an idea for mine  haha


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Little tip for you mate.

If you need to cut silicone hose rather than using a hacksaw which leaves you with a rather rough edge use a stanley knife preferably with a hooked blade aswell - fit a jubilee clip around where you want to cut and use it as a guide to cut against.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Did you spray the oem cap?
> 
> I'm all for the dark aggressive look, its my favourite in fact but I'm thinking the oem cap breaks things up a little.
> 
> Still looks good though 8)


Thanks, i only sprayed because it looked out of place being the only silver thing on the car 



L33JSA said:


> Little tip for you mate.
> 
> If you need to cut silicone hose rather than using a hacksaw which leaves you with a rather rough edge use a stanley knife preferably with a hooked blade aswell - fit a jubilee clip around where you want to cut and use it as a guide to cut against.


lol i'll keep that in mind for the next time :lol:



Kirbzz_11 said:


> Love that on the petrol cap, givin me an idea for mine  haha


Good stuff, i look forward to seeing it complete


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Went to get my exhaust non resonated today at http://www.simonscustomexhausts.co.uk/ a top guy local to me who offers a 3" catback system for a very reasonable £350.










I'm very happy to say the least with how it sounds :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dhZYDr9 ... e=youtu.be

My Audi R8 oil cap and Porsche coolant cap arrived so i fitted them too :


































Waiting on my polished strut caps arriving and i'm going to spray all my engine covers gloss black to match my airbox hopefully this weekend


----------



## Barks75 (Jun 15, 2012)

Gr8 thread had a look through all of it


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

How much where the caps mate? They look nice and bling :mrgreen:


----------



## Banker (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice ride


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Banker said:


> Very nice ride





Barks75 said:


> Gr8 thread had a look through all of it


Thanks Guys 



AjsTT said:


> How much where the caps mate? They look nice and bling :mrgreen:


The Audi R8 one was £25 from creation motorsport and the Porsche one was £32 of ebay


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice car mate! looks proper tidy. bet she flies!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Engine bay all refreshed now, covers sprayed gloss black, strut brace sprayed audi lazer red + more red goodness under there.



















Just waiting on a new induction arriving now


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice! what gloss paint did you use for the plastic covers?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking good James 8)

Fancy doing my oil change :lol:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

markusdarkus said:


> Nice! what gloss paint did you use for the plastic covers?


Thank you, it was called "Autosol Gloss Black" i got the cans of ebay.



TerryCTR said:


> Looking good James 8)
> 
> Fancy doing my oil change :lol:


Haha, Thanks Terry. I'm sure your be much better than me and you would much prefer to do it yourself :wink: :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol: its a bit cold out for me, but I do plan to attempt it this Saturday if the snow stays away


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

S2000 K&N Cone Fitted : 









Made myself a rear seat delete this evening consisting of :

6.5mm mdf board then carpeted - £15 in total
Audi tt heater vent rings - £5
63mm stainless steel bar sprayed satin black £10

Job done and im very happy with how it looks, i'll get better pictures up tomorrow.

template then finished job : 

























The paint i used : 

















Ready for spraying :









Seats removed then sections all fitted in: 

















Bar securely fitted (pictures are very dark due to lack of light when finished) : 









Windows booked in for tinting tomorrow morning too


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff James, really neat install.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Steve-c (Aug 28, 2012)

good job dude - looks wicked man good efforts indeed. 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

How is the bar fitted on mate ?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good mate, ill get a better look tomorrow when you are doing my oil change 8) :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good James, the mods just keep coming ;-)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome stuff James, really neat install.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien appreciate it 



Steve-c said:


> good job dude - looks wicked man good efforts indeed. 8)


Thanks very much Steve.



tonksy26 said:


> How is the bar fitted on mate ?


Cut mm perfect so it was wedged into place then its held in place with "maximum torque silicone" inside the heater vent rings, but you cant see any silicone on show which is the main thing. Leave it to dry for 24hrs but its pretty jammed in already lol



TerryCTR said:


> Looks good mate, ill get a better look tomorrow when you are doing my oil change 8) :lol:


Haha, ohh ehmm the snow is really bad in my area :roll: , your manage just fine im sure 



gogs said:


> Looking good James, the mods just keep coming ;-)


Thanks Gogs, yeah plenty more to come no doubt


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> Haha, ohh ehmm the snow is really bad in my area :roll: , your manage just fine im sure


Ah damn, yes I know that all to well working out that way for 3 long years. Just as well I have Quattro to get me through


----------



## NGILL (Nov 6, 2012)

AT 19 I WAS NSR OR rd 500 but first to second car was MG METRO TO MG METRO TURBO ,what a pile of junk even in them days ..looks lovely


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, ohh ehmm the snow is really bad in my area :roll: , your manage just fine im sure
> ...


lol they seem to be really good so far in the little amount of snow we've so far. 



NGILL said:


> AT 19 I WAS NSR OR rd 500 but first to second car was MG METRO TO MG METRO TURBO ,what a pile of junk even in them days ..looks lovely


Thank you


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Got my windows tinted this morning, and also took some better pictures of the rear seat delete.


























Rear seat delete :


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet baby Jesus you're powering through these mods James :lol: I couldn't even begin to imagine how sorted it would be by this time next year!

Good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jack


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice, all adds to the stealth/aggressive look 8)


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely loving it! Giving me so many ideas for mine


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Jakalus said:


> Sweet baby Jesus you're powering through these mods James :lol: I couldn't even begin to imagine how sorted it would be by this time next year!
> 
> Good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Jack





TerryCTR said:


> Nice, all adds to the stealth/aggressive look 8)





aaron_tt said:


> Absolutely loving it! Giving me so many ideas for mine


Thanks guys, means a lot


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

What tint is that on the rear windows out of interest?


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

The modding bug has certainly hit you. Good work on the rear seat delete!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

aaron_tt said:


> What tint is that on the rear windows out of interest?


Im not sure what % it is, i asked for the standard tint look that you see on modern cars these days.



Ruffmeister said:


> The modding bug has certainly hit you. Good work on the rear seat delete!


Lol tell me about it, its getting a bit out of hand tbh  thanks very much


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Delivery arrived today, superpro bushes for the wishbones and a cree reverse light bulb










Also changed my exhaust clamps to mikalors as the olds ones scraped over speed bumps.

New vs old









Finished









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

The mikalor clips a lot better James ? Worth a buy ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice James...your black stealth beauty is really coming on...By heck your rear brace bar looks a girthy item...  Looks a bit wider than my qs one.

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> The mikalor clips a lot better James ? Worth a buy ?


The other clips were good at doing there job, but were far too chunky and caught the speed bumps around my area. So yeah i'd definitely say these are worth a buy and will allow me to go down the coilover route in the near future. Get the 73mm ones those david as there perfect for the 3" system.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice James...your black stealth beauty is really coming on...By heck your rear brace bar looks a girthy item...  Looks a bit wider than my qs one.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien, getting there slowly but surely. Yeah the rear brace is one chunky beast lol, it needed to be that size to fit snug inside the heater vent rings. 
Do you reckon the superpro wishbone bushes i bought will transform the handling?, bearing in mind i have the H&R front and rear anti roll bars.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

James I think the biggest improvement you have prob had ready had by fitting the H&R ARBs.

The bushes just tighten things up somewhat you will notice with the slightest turn of the wheel the car will be turning.

Hope you understand what I mean worth doing just not earth shattering changes.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes James poly bushes just tighten things up nicely..You got defcons yet?  How are your H&R ARB's set?

Damien.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice one James! cant have much left to do!!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I fitted the castor increasing Superpro bushes to my jdm, tightens the steering up that little bit more and all added to it feeling more responsive.

Who are you using to swap the bushes out? Not sure it works the same on the TT, but a lot of garages were heating the wishbones in order to get the oem bushes out. I was told this weakens the metal a little and sometimes distorts the shape so I had to make sure I used a garage who had access to a big press in order to get them out


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TerryCTR said:


> Not sure it works the same on the TT, but a lot of garages were heating the wishbones in order to get the oem bushes out. I was told this weakens the metal a little and sometimes distorts the shape so I had to make sure I used a garage who had access to a big press in order to get them out


I know quite a few drill holes in them and them "tap" them out.

"tap" = big 'ammer :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ Good idea for a DIY job, maybe ill fit them at Xmas them when I get my combi drill


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTstang said:


> Nice one James! cant have much left to do!!


Thanks Stang, i know i keep telling myself that but then i find something else :lol:



jamman said:


> James I think the biggest improvement you have prob had ready had by fitting the H&R ARBs.
> 
> The bushes just tighten things up somewhat you will notice with the slightest turn of the wheel the car will be turning.
> 
> Hope you understand what I mean worth doing just not earth shattering changes.


Yeah i know what you mean James, my TT has almost hit 120k mark so i have a feeling the wishbone bushes probably need changed anyway. I've still got those 550c genesis injectors to fit too but i'm going to wait till i purchase a high flow exhaust manifold and 2.0T coilpacks before getting the map tweaked to suit.



TerryCTR said:


> I fitted the castor increasing Superpro bushes to my jdm, tightens the steering up that little bit more and all added to it feeling more responsive.
> 
> Who are you using to swap the bushes out? Not sure it works the same on the TT, but a lot of garages were heating the wishbones in order to get the oem bushes out. I was told this weakens the metal a little and sometimes distorts the shape so I had to make sure I used a garage who had access to a big press in order to get them out


Thats promising to hear, the steering feels pretty good the now but any improvement is always good. I was going to put it into Autohaus in Loanhead, but if its easy enough to do DIY then i may just attempt it and then put it in for a 4 wheel alignment.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Yes James poly bushes just tighten things up nicely..You got defcons yet?  How are your H&R ARB's set?
> 
> Damien.


Good stuff Damien, no i dont know if im going to get some either , the arbs are on the stiffest setting


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Done this job as i seen another member on here had done it and i quite liked it. Fitted red footwell leds to match the rest of the interior lighting today.

The leds :









Mounted:









The Result:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I like them :smile:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JS53MES said:


> Done this job as i seen another member on here had done it and i quite liked it. Fitted red footwell leds to match the rest of the interior lighting today.
> 
> The leds :
> 
> ...


Thats not really fitting is it? peeling a sticky tape and pushing it on... :roll:

And now all you are doing is illuminating the crap you have left on the floor pick up that piece of paper! :lol:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Garth said:


> I like them :smile:


Thanks Garth 



Wak said:


> And now all you are doing is illuminating the crap you have left on the floor pick up that piece of paper! :lol:


Lol so rude, i had to heat the sticky bit with a heat gun first though as it was -7 outside and would never have stuck, then route the wires through the tight space behind the cigarette lighter. Hardest job i've done on the TT so far :roll:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

I like them, I look forward to fitting mine when they arrive! Now get your Hoover out 

Sent from the mobile device


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good, as you said a tricky job, so well done! What's next as a mod?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> Done this job as i seen another member on here had done it and i quite liked it. Fitted red footwell leds to match the rest of the interior lighting today.
> 
> The leds :
> 
> ...


Looks mutts-nuts! Did you tap into the ashtray light for power? Do they dim with the other dash lights? Or for that matter, do all or any LEDs dim?

cheers.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> I like them, I look forward to fitting mine when they arrive! Now get your Hoover out
> 
> Sent from the mobile device


Thanks Charles, and i will when it warms up a bit outside :lol:



bigdodge said:


> Looks good, as you said a tricky job, so well done! What's next as a mod?


Thanks a lot, next up is fully polybushed wishbones, haldex service, coilovers and new wheels eventually. 
I also have some Genesis 550c injectors to fit, but im going to get a relentless exhaust manifold and i'm looking at the SEM intake manifolds too. Plenty of plans for the car, i just need to time and money to get it all done lol. 



TTQ2K2 said:


> Looks mutts-nuts! Did you tap into the ashtray light for power? Do they dim with the other dash lights? Or for that matter, do all or any LEDs dim?
> cheers.


Thank you, Yeah i tapped into the ashtray light and they dim with all the lights, but i find they aren't off putting on full brightness anyway. I'm quite chuffed with them for the sake of a £3 modification


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

i put ccfl neon tubes in my old car and was my favourite mod of all !! Looks great mate !! Can even put them in boot and engine bay if your looking to spice it up a bit more for the sake of pennies.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Went and done the N249 delete this evening and the after results im very happy about. It seems to pull smoother up the revs and the 008 valve sounds a bit louder too. I also painted my rocker cover gloss black to make it look a lot neater under the engine cover.

Before all the spaghetti mess was removed :










The resistor to keep the eml off :









Resistor wired up and hidden:









The finished look:









Now i'm going to save up for the red 2.0t coilpacks which should make it look a lot nicer, run even smoother and perform better.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Changed my rear discs and pads this afternoon as they were on there last legs :

Old ones : 









New ones :

















Job done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Shouldn't that disc be on the other side of the car - going off the grooves

Edit - looked again, I don't know lol. Looks good anyway


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Shouldn't that disc be on the other side of the car - going off the grooves


hmm, never really thought of that :lol: i'll check them in the morning and switch them over if the over one is the same. 
Cheers


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes you've got the discs on the wrong side mate. The groove should sweep through the pad. The ones I got clearly stated L and R on the boxes.

Brian


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Yes you've got the discs on the wrong side mate. The groove should sweep through the pad. The ones I got clearly stated L and R on the boxes.
> 
> Brian


ohh right what an idiot i am :lol: cheers guys i'll get them switched around in the morning


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry James I smiled just a little because I "may" have done the same with some discs on Golf a good few years ago.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

jamman said:


> Sorry James I smiled just a little because I "may" have done the same with some discs on Golf a good few years ago.


That makes me feel a little better


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

i did the same when i fitted mine..... then found the instrustions in the bottom of the box!!!!!!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Discs correctly fitted now lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol. Glad to see they are the right way round now.

Looks good mate.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What make are the discs?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Lol. Glad to see they are the right way round now.
> 
> Looks good mate.


Yeah thanks for pointing it out otherwise i wouldn't have realised 



ian222 said:


> What make are the discs?


I got them from the MTEC Racing shop on eBay


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

My TT's suspension and other related parts are really starting to feel the 118k miles of usage now. My front wishbone bushes are shot and are causing a hurrendous knocking sound. I'm getting plenty of clonking and knocks from the rear which i believe to be the tie bars and possibly shock absorbers. [smiley=bomb.gif]

So by the end of the month i shall have a lot of new parts to be bought and fitted.

- Coilovers (purchasing at the end of the month)
- Superpro caster adjusting front and rear wishbone bushes (Bought and waiting to go on)
- Ball joints seens as the wishbone will be coming off anyway (Bought and waiting to go on)
- Stern Adjustable Tie bars ( Bought and waiting on arriving)
- Polybushes for upper tie-bars (Purchasing at the end of the month)
- Polybushed or Seat Leon Top mounts (Purchasing at the end of the month)

Once this is all fitted that should be all the main suspension areas upgraded since i've owned the car and all the annoying knocking and clonking will be gone i hope.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice James, nothing like a fresh chassis, new poly bushes and suspension...whats the chosen flavour of coilover? 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice James, nothing like a fresh chassis, new poly bushes and suspension...whats the chosen flavour of coilover?
> 
> Damien.


I know i hope its all worth it in the end . I've still not quite decided, i don't do track days so i don't need massively expensive ones. I just want to go that extra bit lower for when i get some new wheels in the spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

1 nightmare of a job complete, 3 more to go. 
Wishbones fully stripped, caster adjusting polybushes fitted, new ball joints and painted gloss black to look brand new 

Before:

























Old bushes all out eventually:









New bushes and ball joints before fitting:

























The completed set waiting to be fitted 









Next up coilovers, new outer tiebar bushes, polybushed inners and adjustable control arms to be fitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Great work mate ,, if I may add , the top mounts if I remember correctly are seat cupra S ones , ( maybe the same ) and new bearings also


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice work! Did you use a hammer and drift to get old ones out and new ones in?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> 1 nightmare of a job complete, 3 more to go.
> Wishbones fully stripped, caster adjusting polybushes fitted, new ball joints and painted gloss black to look brand new
> 
> Before:
> ...


as said above, good work  again as above how did you remove the old bushes? i have a set set here that i need to remove the bush from...

Not sure if you thought about it but now would be the perfect time to fit some defcon sleeves in the front arms


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheers guys, i did consider going down the defcon route, but decided against in the end due to lack of funds helping my decision lol.

It took a lot of hours spent with a mallet, 3 types of chisels as the outer cases had corroded to the wishbone like a weld and squashing the bush out with make do parts in a vice. I feel pretty happy now as it was going to cost £280 to get a garage to do the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Wishbones fitted this morning, took it a quick test run as the back still knocks and clonks pretty badly. The result is a very responsive front end and i cant wait to have a proper go in the car when its completely fixed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soody69 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats on epic car dude. This forum just makes me want a TT more and more!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Soody69 said:


> Thats on epic car dude. This forum just makes me want a TT more and more!


Thanks Soody, just go get one hopefully you wont regret it


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Carried on with the full suspension refurbishment so i can get the TT back on the road. Today job was to remove the 2x upper tie-bars, strip them down, repaint them in gloss black, fit inner polybushes and replace outer bush's with new ones. Also a big thank you to Peter on the forum who kindly me sent me the tool he made to remove the outer bushes on the car.

Well here are the pictures of the work from start to finish.

Outer Bush before removal :









Inner Bush Before : 









Removing the inner bush:

















Old vs new :









Rubbed down ready to paint 









Bush fitted and tie-bar painted in gloss black

















Removing the outer bush with the tool Peter kindly sent me: 

























Old Vs New:









Greased up and fitted:









Both tiebar's are now fitted and i'm just waiting on the lower adjustable one's to arrive as well as my coilovers and the car should be back on the road


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Pulled out of the group buy for the adjustable control arms and got a good deal from Awesome John for the forge tie-bars.

Looks like i will have my TT back on the road by early next week or maybe even the weekend


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Final Goodies arrived today, now to pull my finger out and get it all fitted!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like you got a crack in one of those tie bars !!!!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

thats paint flacking Roddy, they came up nicely once i rubbed them down and painted them in gloss black


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think he was referring to the pic with the new bush fitted but has greased smeared on the bar making it look like half is missing...i had to check it 3 times to be sure :lol:

Good progress though, you are doing well...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Its the picture immediatly after the ome with the blow torch .. Some draper tool . Maybe a vice. And I think old bush half out ,,,, you are doin a pretty thorough job I'd be surprised if you hadn't found it if it was a crack , thot I'd mention it just in case


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

It's all going well it seems :grin:
I remember when I had time for this stuff


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Garth said:


> It's all going well it seems :grin:
> I remember when I had time for this stuff


Thanks Garth, im sure your find time again. Keep up the brilliant work your doing on your TT 



Jay-225 said:


> Good progress though, you are doing well...


Thanks Jay


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally my car is back on the road sitting low and no longer knocking or feels like a bit of hazard to drive 

I've fitted my coilovers and Forge tie-bars which i must say are a quality piece of kit and even though i've heard of the really bad reviews on the fk suspension i went ahead and bought them only as a temporary set while i save for a Kw's or Bilsteins.

Fronts setup before fitting with 20mm still available










Fitted:

















Rears fitted along with the Forge tie-bars: (these are now wound down completely)

















a few edits after i got to give it a good test drive:










































Its now booked in for a 4 wheel alignment on monday at CLCM in Edinburgh so its properly setup.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good James! sits lovely imo.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

looking really smart that m8 , what setup did you have before and what you doing with that ?


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good! Nice height now!

We should get a meet arranged, I'm through in Glasgow.

David


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

AjsTT said:


> Looking good James! sits lovely imo.


Thanks very much, appreciate the kind feedback 



Hjtt said:


> looking really smart that m8 , what setup did you have before and what you doing with that ?


Thanks Hjtt, i was on fk rear shocks and 40mm apex springs 



dsm1113 said:


> Looking good! Nice height now!
> 
> We should get a meet arranged, I'm through in Glasgow.
> 
> David


Cheers David, yeah that sounds good. Theres a few members on here from Scotland so i reckon we could get a decent turnout.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

always followed this thread mate looks stunning !
is there spacers on it ? as mines going on fks first week of march with the same wheels as u


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

How do you find it with the forge tie bars?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good with that ride height.

I have all the same knocks and bangs from the bushes etc that you had. Glad to know all the work I'm planning on doing cured your issues


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Car looks great boss  you have the ride height and spacer set up perfect in my opinion. Stance looks awesome 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good James 8) , stance looks spot on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> always followed this thread mate looks stunning !
> is there spacers on it ? as mines going on fks first week of march with the same wheels as u


Always good to hear good feedback thank you, yeah 20mm at the back and 15mm up front. The FK's dont seem as bad as they've been made out to be but maybe that will come back to bite me in a few weeks or months :lol:



Jazzle said:


> How do you find it with the forge tie bars?


I'm really impressed with them, quality piece of kit.



Ian_W said:


> Looks good with that ride height.
> 
> I have all the same knocks and bangs from the bushes etc that you had. Glad to know all the work I'm planning on doing cured your issues


Thanks Ian, Yeah there definitely worth changing and hopefully you sort out all your knocking by doing it 



GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Car looks great boss  you have the ride height and spacer set up perfect in my opinion. Stance looks awesome 8)


Thank you, just seen your thread there. Your TT is unique but very cool 8)



conlechi said:


> Looking good James 8) , stance looks spot on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thank you, hopefully when i get new wheels it will look better


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

no probs man you deserve it ! us youngsters have to do something right  haha......

hubcentrics i take it ?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> no probs man you deserve it ! us youngsters have to do something right  haha......
> 
> hubcentrics i take it ?


Haha very true! Yeah hubcentrics ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking bad ass now James well done lots of hard work but equally massive payoff...  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

All the hard work and effort is paying off James, looks very nice ;-)


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking very smart pal ive gone down the same root as all black too!

I know you're getting alot of questions pal but are they the fk street coilovers? If so how are you finding them? Any knocking? I want to buy some as they are cheap and not bothered about ride comfort etc. but cant be doing with any knocking.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes , nice one james , car looking good , I know fromyears of doing that stuff the feeling of satisfaction ,,,,,,, when you get to my age you stick it into Star , wait all day for Jim to do the work and then drive home ,, yes a big smile but not quite the same !!! Enjoy 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Sitting spot on! Cars lookin' great 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Looking bad ass now James well done lots of hard work but equally massive payoff...  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien, slowly but surely feeling like a car it should have in the 1st place 



Ruffmeister said:


> Sitting spot on! Cars lookin' great 8)


Thanks very much 



roddy said:


> Yes , nice one james , car looking good , I know fromyears of doing that stuff the feeling of satisfaction ,,,,,,, when you get to my age you stick it into Star , wait all day for Jim to do the work and then drive home ,, yes a big smile but not quite the same !!! Enjoy 8)


I can understand why you take it to someone else now after many cuts and bruises all over the hand. I guess thats the joy of doing the work yourself. In all seriousness though i'm quite chuffed i never put it into to a garage for the work to get done it feels like a bit of an achievement :lol:



Nikos3008 said:


> Looking very smart pal ive gone down the same root as all black too!
> 
> Good Choice Nikos 8)
> 
> I know you're getting alot of questions pal but are they the fk street coilovers? If so how are you finding them? Any knocking? I want to buy some as they are cheap and not bothered about ride comfort etc. but cant be doing with any knocking.


Tbh i bought the coilovers with not much hope of them being very good at all, just enough to get me through till when i have enough money to fund a better set, but they have really surprised me. There nice and firm yet not spine breaking and theres no knocking at all from any corners. Whether that will change i dont know but so far so good 



gogs said:


> All the hard work and effort is paying off James, looks very nice ;-)


Thanks Gordon, slowely but surely coming together


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I know its a bit "shutting the stable door after horse has bolted"....but defcons would transform your steering..  Summet te concider fot future..(my nothern accent) :wink:

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I know its a bit "shutting the stable door after horse has bolted"....but defcons would transform your steering..  Summet te concider fot future..(my nothern accent) :wink:
> 
> Damien.


One day Damien one day.. :lol: there on my wishlist of things to buy and have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Coilovers look good, same coilovers I'm hoping to get so keep us all updated to how they perform.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Great work james! A big effort gone into this over the past month or so and is all paying off now, is looking the business and feeling like it too now I bet  8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

reeso said:


> Coilovers look good, same coilovers I'm hoping to get so keep us all updated to how they perform.


Will do Reeso 8)



aaron_tt said:


> Great work james! A big effort gone into this over the past month or so and is all paying off now, is looking the business and feeling like it too now I bet  8)


Thanks Aaron!, looks wise its still not finished as i still have a few more things to do yet before im happy, but engine and suspension wise im done for a while :lol:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good 
Out of curiosity, how does the ride compare to the apex springs?
I presume harder, but how much?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Garth said:


> Looking good
> Out of curiosity, how does the ride compare to the apex springs?
> I presume harder, but how much?


Cheers Garth, the ride is a bit firmer but not spine breaking. Very happy with them for what they cost


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

what spacers did you use james ? and where from ?
thank you sir..


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> what spacers did you use james ? and where from ?
> thank you sir..


There from a company called JJC racing, 20mm rears and 15mm fronts. £95 altogether including longers bolts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Had the TT 4 wheel aligned this morning, now it feels spot on 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > what spacers did you use james ? and where from ?
> ...


cool thanks mate ! google job then is it ? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Nathanho123 said:
> ...


This is them 
http://bit.ly/126qTVN - 20mm

http://bit.ly/126rhDG - 15mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks james appreciate it man !


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

James,

Reading your build thread (after your post about poly top mounts) You mention you fitted apex springs before the coils. Can I ask did you fit adjustable tie bars at the same time? If not how did it feel ? Was there wear on the tyres?

Cheers and good build!


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

This is by far my fav build thread ! Keep up the amazing work pal


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

brushwood69 said:


> James,
> 
> Reading your build thread (after your post about poly top mounts) You mention you fitted apex springs before the coils. Can I ask did you fit adjustable tie bars at the same time? If not how did it feel ? Was there wear on the tyres?
> 
> Cheers and good build!


Hi Brushwood,

when i was on apex springs i had the original tie-bars fitted and suffered no un even tyre wear at all.
thank you 



bigdan said:


> This is by far my fav build thread ! Keep up the amazing work pal


Thanks very much Dan, appreciate the kind words


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

brushwood69 said:


> James,
> 
> Reading your build thread (after your post about poly top mounts) You mention you fitted apex springs before the coils. Can I ask did you fit adjustable tie bars at the same time? If not how did it feel ? Was there wear on the tyres?
> 
> Cheers and good build!


I too have APEX springs and have the original tie bars fitted and have very bad inner tyre wear. It varies from car to car i hear. Fitting Adjustable ones soon.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Might not be to everyones taste this change i've made today. I've decided to lightely smoke my rear lights so its blends in with the "stelth" look a bit better.

Before :










Left smoked compared to original light on the right :










Finished look, smoked and lacquered to keep the original shine :


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking good! You going to ud? If so see you there


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I like that very very much !


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Guzi said:


> I like that very very much !


Thanks Guzi 8)



richyboy said:


> Looking good! You going to ud? If so see you there


Thanks Richy, i wont be there sadly but im hoping to go to aitp


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Picked up a real bargain of eBay the other day. Turbosmart kompact plumback valve for £30 posted with a cheeky last second bid. Anyway i have the say its the best valve i've fitted to the car and i've tried a fair number of them now :lol:

Standard Bosch, Forge split R, Forge 008, GFB Deceptor pro and now the turbosmart but i have to be honest and say its the best one out of all them so far. Holds boost really well, its adjustable, self serviceable, lovely sounding and stealthy


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Picked up a real bargain of eBay the other day. Turbosmart kompact plumback valve for £30 posted with a cheeky last second bid. Anyway i have the say its the best valve i've fitted to the car and i've tried a fair number of them now :lol:
> 
> Standard Bosch, Forge split R, Forge 008, GFB Deceptor pro and now the turbosmart but i have to be honest and say its the best one out of all them so far. Holds boost really well, its adjustable, self serviceable, lovely sounding and stealthy


i think i need to see a video of the noise 
haa when i go full through im worried about hearing my dump valve sound so maybe this is the one for me ?
once again love you car......


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Was the Kompact easy to set up to the engine with it being adjustable? I've read the Split-R's can be a pain in this area.

Is the Kompact quite audible too?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Very easy to setup, i started it on its tightest setting and adjusted it till no fluttering or dropping in boost could be seen.
I use to have the split r too which wasn't as bad as its made out to be, its just getting the correct setting.

It sounds nice too on full boost, gives of a whipcrack sound


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well some of you might have read that my turbo seals have given by the looks of it as the car is smoking more than an old diesel now once up to temperature. So it goes in for a replacement on wednesday, i did consider going the hybrid turbo route but i'm happy with the performance of the car now and it will do me until next year when i save up for more powerful car.

I've also bought a new PCV system replacement, hockey puck valve and pcv valve as mine has failed. I also ordered an oil catch can so im going to probably fit that after my turbo gets changed as it will unlikely arrive before wednesday.

Just keeping the the thread up to date and letting you know how its getting on. Fingers crossed it all goes well and i can have a smooth running TT again


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking good like that engine bay with the red hoses


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Might not be to everyones taste this change i've made today. I've decided to lightely smoke my rear lights so its blends in with the "stelth" look a bit better.
> 
> Before :
> Finished look, smoked and lacquered to keep the original shine :


Hi JS53MES - what exhaust have you got on yours as it looks identical to mine and i dont know if its standard or not?

also in very low revs/almost stalling i can here something rattling from the exhaust, is this a loose clamp?

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> Very easy to setup, i started it on its tightest setting and adjusted it till no fluttering or dropping in boost could be seen.
> I use to have the split r too which wasn't as bad as its made out to be, its just getting the correct setting.
> 
> It sounds nice too on full boost, gives of a whipcrack sound


I run TurboSmart, it's a good product to have.
Steve


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

tangapants said:


> Hi JS53MES - what exhaust have you got on yours as it looks identical to mine and i dont know if its standard or not?
> 
> also in very low revs/almost stalling i can here something rattling from the exhaust, is this a loose clamp?
> 
> Thanks


Its Magnex exhaust system and i think its brilliant, it could be your heatshield above the backbox rattling if the nuts have rusted of.



V6RUL said:


> I run TurboSmart, it's a good product to have.
> Steve


Must be a good valve if its coping with your beast of a TT


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi James, where are you going for turbo and how much if you don't mind? You can p.m. me if you like ;-)
Cheers


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Garth said:


> Hi James, where are you going for turbo and how much if you don't mind? You can p.m. me if you like ;-)
> Cheers


Pm'd Garth


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well some of you might have read that my car was booked in for a new turbo being fitted as the seals went on my old one and was smoking like a chimney.

Here's a picture of when i collected it and couldn't resist a cheeky photo :










Now the two small modifications i have done since collecting it :

1st was to fit a cheap and cheerful oil catch can until i can fund a forge one. It does look a little tacky but once my flexible silcone hose arrives i'll neaten it up:


















Next my european rear light arrived so i tinted it then went ahead fitting the cree reverse bulb. The symmetrical looks just finishes the rear of a TT of perfectly in my opinion. :










Uk vs Euro : 









Cree led bulb fitted: 









The finished look: 

















Going to give my wheels a full refurbish at the weekend and i've also a forge big knob on its way so i'll get that fitted too. The main thing is the car no longer smokes and loses boost at 5000rpm


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good to hear you got everything sorted! Didn't hang about 

Car's lookin great 8)


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking really good bud! Looking for a eu rear light too


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

level2005uk said:


> Looking really good bud! Looking for a eu rear light too


Thanks mate,
i managed to pick my one up of ebay for £19  just keep searching they come up every now and then.



Ruffmeister said:


> Good to hear you got everything sorted! Didn't hang about
> 
> Car's lookin great 8)


Thanks Ruffmeister, yeah i know i cant get rid of the modding bug


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

What an absolute bargain! Pays off when u put the time into eBay lol! But yeah brilliant thread an loving the stealth mode... Aka bat mobile! U have hit the nail on the head with ur mods


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

This progress thread is awesome.

What sort of figures are you producing with all of the performace work you have carried out?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Howzit37 said:


> This progress thread is awesome.
> 
> What sort of figures are you producing with all of the performace work you have carried out?


Thanks Howzit!, 
It should be running around the 270-280bhp maybe more. I've never put it on a dyno to see to correct output but it does feel really fast.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Done a couple of things today.

1st of was to refurb my alloys again but i've only taking pictures of doing the 1.


































Next up was to fit the Forge motorsport big Gearknob and wow its amazing. It's really well engineered and highly recommend anyone considering purchasing one to do it.

Before: 









Standard Vs Forge (fitted)









Finished and fitted:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Managed to purchase a Forge supersize valve for a very good price last week and went ahead a fitted it this morning as the silicone reducers and 25mm joiners arrived. The Turbosmart valve i had on the car before is really good but i couldn't resist trying this out.

Size of the valve in my hand :










Compared to my other valves i've had on the car (Standard, Turbosmart kompact, GFB deceptor pro & the Forge beast) :


















All Fitted


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

First impressions ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tidy looking bay.
You will loose all your boost with that monster instead of clipping it.
Turbo Smart for me.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Tidy looking bay.
> You will loose all your boost with that monster instead of clipping it.
> Turbo Smart for me.
> Steve


How little Steve knows :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Tidy looking bay.
> ...


+1....Hang on i did a mahoosive write up on the celebration of the supersize valve with my new uprated piston design months ago....

Nobody listens to me... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Right off for a walk in the Texas sunshine to cheer myself up... :wink: [smiley=sunny.gif]

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


did you actually design it Dammo..... am impressed fella


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

How little Steve knows :wink:[/quote]

+1....Hang on i did a mahoosive write up on the celebration of the supersize valve with my new uprated piston design months ago....

Nobody listens to me... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Right off for a walk in the Texas sunshine to cheer myself up... :wink: [smiley=sunny.gif]

Damien.[/quote]

did you actually design it Dammo..... am impressed fella [/quote]

:lol: unfortunately not Chris. But did get one of the new designed pistons in the uk.  And bought every different competitive DV on the market to compare..lol.. This one is a winner. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Really glad James's thread has brought this fantastic valve in the limelight. 

Damien.
ps you bought your many seated big family mpv minibus yet? :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

not yet bud.....


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

jamman said:


> First impressions ?


Very very pleased, holds boost just as well as the turbosmart and sounds good. 



V6RUL said:


> Tidy looking bay.
> You will loose all your boost with that monster instead of clipping it.
> Turbo Smart for me.
> Steve


Cheers Steve, it seems to hold the boost really well, but i agree with you that the turbosmart is a really good valve.



> :lol: unfortunately not Chris. But did get one of the new designed pistons in the uk.  And bought every different competitive DV on the market to compare..lol.. This one is a winner. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Really glad James's thread has brought this fantastic valve in the limelight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Damien, i wouldn't know anything about the valve if it wasn't for your write up and lots of information about it so a big thank you from me


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a read the blog, start to end. Fantastic progress over the last 12 or so months. You have transoformed the look of the car drastically for the better. It's really motivated me to get my hands on a clean base model and start the modifications coming in!  what is the car running now, BHP and torque?!

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Just a read the blog, start to end. Fantastic progress over the last 12 or so months. You have transoformed the look of the car drastically for the better. It's really motivated me to get my hands on a clean base model and start the modifications coming in!  what is the car running now, BHP and torque?!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jamson for the kind feedback.

As for what power its running i have no idea, it feels really fast but have no dyno graph. It is on my list to get it on the rolling road to see what power it is putting out though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Get on this

www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f ... lling+road

So I can have a look over your car and steal all your ideas! 

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Get on this
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=319708&hilit=Rolling+road
> 
> ...


haha :lol: I've only put my name down as a maybe as its a lot of miles away from me and need to try and convince a mate to come down with me.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > Get on this
> ...


Don't be a pussy! You have a lush TT and you should want to drive it all those miles, find the longest twistiest route you can to get here! There are a few names down and I'm going along to see what people are about, it's pretty much on my door step so might as well. My current TT is a shead by comparison to yours!

Oh, i wanted to ask, you have done a cold side relocation of the DV...is the idea to help with boost pick up after changing?! Moving the recirculation closer to the inlet manifold saving the gas having to do a full circuit of the boost system again?

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> Don't be a pussy! You have a lush TT and you should want to drive it all those miles, find the longest twistiest route you can to get here! There are a few names down and I'm going along to see what people are about, it's pretty much on my door step so might as well. My current TT is a shead by comparison to yours!
> 
> Oh, i wanted to ask, you have done a cold side relocation of the DV...is the idea to help with boost pick up after changing?! Moving the recirculation closer to the inlet manifold saving the gas having to do a full circuit of the boost system again?
> 
> Jack


 :lol: :lol: ok i'll try convince my mate as much as i can to get him to come along.

As for the cold side relocation of the Dv i think it only has small benefits such as the ones you mentioned. I only really done it as it looks nicer at the front, easier to switch if needed and its no longer sitting above the roasting hot turbo


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Today i made the most of the snow by getting some wintery pictures and a little video playing about in it


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Where are you based to have that much snow?!?!  Sounds epic though with that valve.

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Where are you based to have that much snow?!?!  Sounds epic though with that valve.
> 
> Jack


Cheers Jack, i'm about 20miles outside of Edinburgh


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> Well being only 19 and managing to get a really good insurance quote plus a bargain on the car, so i sold my old trusty MG and bought myself an Audi TT 225 Quattro 2004. As soon as i saw the car i loved and after driving her i loved it even more so. Anyway here she is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya James apart from saying that your thread is awesome I was just wondering...how much your insurance has increased after declaring this endless list of mods and upgrades :roll:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> Finally got the rear lowered and spaced out 20mm :
> 
> Before :
> 
> ...


Hey James,

Excellent job as always 

How did the Spax springs feel with the standard shocks?

Is this the FK kit you used (on the rear)?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FK-AK-STREET- ... 1e75d6befd

For someone on a tight budget wishing to lower the car...would you suggest the Spax springs with standard shocks or upgrading to the FK kit?

Cheers


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Exhaust sounds very nice.


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

Always have a look at your thread when it pops up, car looks and sounds amazing pal. Can't remember from previous posts is it a magnex exhaust?
Josh


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Childish !!! :roll: 8)


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Childish !!! :roll: 8)


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

> Hey James,
> 
> Excellent job as always
> 
> ...


Thank a lot, the springs i had on before the coilovers were Apex with standard audi front shocks and FK rear shocks. I would definitely recommend the Apex springs but if you have a bit extra funds i'd get some better shocks as the FK aren't terrible but there are certainly better ones out there. 8)



ian222 said:


> Exhaust sounds very nice.


Cheers Ian 



JConner said:


> Always have a look at your thread when it pops up, car looks and sounds amazing pal. Can't remember from previous posts is it a magnex exhaust?
> Josh


Hi Josh, 
yeah its a 3" magnex cat-back exhaust which i got the resonator professionally removed and also a Relentless 3" downpipe and decat.



tonksy26 said:


> Childish !!! :roll: 8)


Haha just a wee bit of fun


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah must agree the car is looking awesome now! Big improvement!

So your magnex system is basically a straight through with no cat or back box? Sounds aggressive!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done James for winning SFS car of the week with this photo!!!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Shrwd said:


> Yeah must agree the car is looking awesome now! Big improvement!
> 
> So your magnex system is basically a straight through with no cat or back box? Sounds aggressive!


Thanks very much, its straight through until the backbox where it has a silencer still 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Well done James for winning SFS car of the week with this photo!!!


Thanks Rich  it did win, im so chuffed and a big thankyou too any of the voters of the forum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done James for winning SFS car of the week with this photo!!!
> ...


Recognised the car and voted straight away! Lovely car!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Rich196 said:
> ...


Appreciate it, thank you [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

no pictures as of yet as its not finished but i'm currently in the middle of replacing my whole pcv system under the inlet manifold as i've got gunk build up in a lot my hoses which i think is due a fault pcv valve. I also done a boost leak test which sounded like there to be 2to3 leaks coming from under the inlet manifold so another reason for replacing everything.

The now i've currently removed the fuel rail, injectors & inlet manifold and cleaned everything up. Tomorrow the whole job should hopefully be complete with pictures of old compared to new so keep an eye on this.

I've also got a 60mm boost gauge for 1 vent and a liquid gauge for the other vent on the way so i'm quite excited for fitting them and seeing them in action


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> no pictures as of yet as its not finished but i'm currently in the middle of replacing my whole pcv system under the inlet manifold as i've got gunk build up in a lot my hoses which i think is due a fault pcv valve. I also done a boost leak test which sounded like there to be 2to3 leaks coming from under the inlet manifold so another reason for replacing everything.
> 
> The now i've currently removed the fuel rail, injectors & inlet manifold and cleaned everything up. Tomorrow the whole job should hopefully be complete with pictures of old compared to new so keep an eye on this.
> 
> I've also got a 60mm boost gauge for 1 vent and a liquid gauge for the other vent on the way so i'm quite excited for fitting them and seeing them in action


What you replacing them with mate ? New standard hoses ?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > no pictures as of yet as its not finished but i'm currently in the middle of replacing my whole pcv system under the inlet manifold as i've got gunk build up in a lot my hoses which i think is due a fault pcv valve. I also done a boost leak test which sounded like there to be 2to3 leaks coming from under the inlet manifold so another reason for replacing everything.
> ...


Yeah, just a new standard setup as im sure it will last another 100k miles which i don't think i will have it for that long anyway lol, but i never know. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

well i finally finished replacing the whole pcv system and the 3 boost leaks that i found when doing a test. All tested and the car is running like a dream. I got a few pictures as i worked on it but forgot to get ones as it was complete.

*Inlet manifold removed:*









*Old pcv parts which look a bit of a mess : *

















*the cause of a faulty pcv valve? *









*New pcv system fitted + new inlet manifold gasket *:


























That's all i got and here's my photo i got when on a test drive


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Cracking photo at the end fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

J•RED said:


> Cracking photo at the end fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks J [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

bought a 60mm Swoosh stepper motor boost gauge of a member of here and went ahead fitting it this morning. I found my car hits peak boost at 29psi!! im currently on a Revo stage 2 map so i dont know if thats normal for that type of remap or insanely high??

here's the pictures of it anyway :


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

What kind of boost does it hold. 29 PSI it a lot mine used to peak at 27, hold around 25, dropping to 21ish at the red line I think and Wak said that was alot of boost.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiya James, where did you buy your turbo from when you had to replace it? Was it expensive?

Cheers mate


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> What kind of boost does it hold. 29 PSI it a lot mine used to peak at 27, hold around 25, dropping to 21ish at the red line I think and Wak said that was alot of boost.


Its spikes to 29psi then holds around 26psi till about 6k and drops of too about 20 at redline. I've spoken to Revo and they said its a common amount for that remap, but i was quite worried before getting the heads up from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Shinigami said:


> Hiya James, where did you buy your turbo from when you had to replace it? Was it expensive?
> 
> Cheers mate


Hi mate, Autohaus Edinburgh supplied and fitted it for me for £1280 plus all gaskets, bolts etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

At long last i purchased a liquid gauge and i love it already. Its such a great piece of kit and looks the business too 8)


























266Bhp reading, bit lower than i hoped for but still i nice figure. :










367nm of torque, i'm very happy about that  :










Some readings after a drive :










And always good to see now fault codes being shown :


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

awesome man 
whats next! :lol:


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a cool piece of kit. Is it easy to install? Is it DIY or professional fit?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mr. Freeze said:


> That's a cool piece of kit. Is it easy to install? Is it DIY or professional fit?


DIY kit, plug and play.
Steve


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> awesome man
> whats next! :lol:


Thanks Nathan
No idea tbh lol, think it has to be new wheels for definite 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Made this tasty amount of torque this morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

JS53MES said:


> Made this tasty amount of torque this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I really like your car 

ps Don't hate me but Liquid looks squint to me :?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

spearhunter#2 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Made this tasty amount of torque this morning
> ...


Thank you, it probably is, easy fix that ill sort when i next out in the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Pardon me for being thick, but is it just taking readings from the ECU for Power and torque based on the MAF readings?

How reliable are the figures?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr. Freeze said:


> Pardon me for being thick, but is it just taking readings from the ECU for Power and torque based on the MAF readings?
> 
> How reliable are the figures?


yeah i think that's how it works. It depends how well you MAF is functioning, mines isn't far of brand new so i hope mines is pretty accurate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mr. Freeze said:


> Pardon me for being thick, but is it just taking readings from the ECU for Power and torque based on the MAF readings?
> How reliable are the figures?


Hi, Yes BHP calculated from MAF airflow divided by 0.8. If MAF not 100% then BHP indication wil be wrong.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice high reading, next you will be trying to get it off the scale..  
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> ...BHP calculated from MAF airflow divided by 0.8. If MAF not 100% then BHP indication wil be wrong...


Like Damien's, you mean?

:lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

James mate, what disks and pads you put on here, i remember liking them but cba to scroll through 31 pages to find them haha im lazy at times 

haha LOVE the new guages btw bro !!


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> James mate, what disks and pads you put on here, i remember liking them but cba to scroll through 31 pages to find them haha im lazy at times
> 
> haha LOVE the new guages btw bro !!


The rear ones? if so this is the ones i fitted: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-1-8T- ... 27bbd55e5b

Thanks for the kind comments too mate, appreciate it  hows you TT coming along?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Eventually managed to get hold of a Double cup holder for a very good price, so fitted that yesterday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks crap :wink:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

jamman said:


> Looks crap :wink:


Thanks James :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

JS53MES said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks crap :wink:
> ...


Anytime matey :wink:


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> Thanks for the kind comments too mate, appreciate it  hows you TT coming along?


Yeah alright mate, slow since the exhaust system as iv been at uni so not had much spare money, need 2 new disks though so figured it a good reason to splash out on the full works  so getting new pads hoses calipers and disks all round lol might go down the same mintex route as you or maybe black diamond cant decide lol !! :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > ...BHP calculated from MAF airflow divided by 0.8. If MAF not 100% then BHP indication wil be wrong...
> ...


Mondo you can be so inappropriate and hurtful at times... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Nothing wrong with my Maff... 

Remember the saying "a bad workman blames his tools"... :lol:

James she is looking good...and very qs'esc..  I love my cup holders...very useful for my american healthy juice drinks...And redbull.. 

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind comments too mate, appreciate it  hows you TT coming along?
> ...


Good stuff mate, Uni first then TT. Others will question what i just said though :lol:



TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Thanks Damien! haha i don't blame you, considering the amount of travelling you do exploring the world.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Well thats the car going back into REVO on friday to get its stage 2 map tweaked plus a 4 bar fpr fitted which i've now been told by REVO, R-tech and APR that one should have been fitted when the stage 2 map was first done.

Its currently hitting peak boost at a worrying 29psi and been told it will actually be more powerful if its only boosting and holding a steady 22psi. Hopefully this will release a bit more bhp once its done


----------



## mbiles0 (Mar 9, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> This evenings fun consisted of eventually replacing the faulty xenon igniter. So while the headlamp was out i thought i would fit my angel eyes, spray the headlamp inserts and tint the indicator corners. Thanks to H11WGY / Adam for the help
> 
> hi mate the angel eyes look great  if you don't mind me asking where did u get them and were they easy to fit ?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

mbiles0 said:


> hi mate the angel eyes look great  if you don't mind me asking where did u get them and were they easy to fit ?


Hi mbiles0, i got them off ebay, yeah they were relatively easy to fit, i just wired them into the sidelights and mounted them into headlight using a bead of black adhesive silicone.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Car-100mm- ... 3a64774a49

i also just coloured the white part on the halo ring in black using a permanent mark so its hidden in the lense when turned off


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Some people prefer the CCFL angel eyes, each to their own of course .. Both look great


----------



## ryang360 (Mar 28, 2013)

nice thread


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

James!!

No way you can't abandon the TT, your TT was my inspiration ha without following your build threads and looking at the pics for ideas where will I go now ha. I've not been on here for a while and now I'm back on I see you have moved on to the focus RS by the look of it. I personally love them my friend has one and there so much fun and a lot more practical.

Enjoy it mate and if you have anything knocking around from the TT let me know!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Callum_TT225 said:


> James!!
> 
> No way you can't abandon the TT, your TT was my inspiration ha without following your build threads and looking at the pics for ideas where will I go now ha. I've not been on here for a while and now I'm back on I see you have moved on to the focus RS by the look of it. I personally love them my friend has one and there so much fun and a lot more practical.
> 
> Enjoy it mate and if you have anything knocking around from the TT let me know!


He still has got some parts left in the for sale section :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice move James, the Rs has a sweet 5cld..  any pics?

Damien.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Callum_TT225 said:


> James!!
> 
> No way you can't abandon the TT, your TT was my inspiration ha without following your build threads and looking at the pics for ideas where will I go now ha. I've not been on here for a while and now I'm back on I see you have moved on to the focus RS by the look of it. I personally love them my friend has one and there so much fun and a lot more practical.
> 
> Enjoy it mate and if you have anything knocking around from the TT let me know!


sorry mate i had no choice really. I'm very appreciative of your kind words though. 
I no longer have any modifications left, just a car full of standard bits.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice move James, the Rs has a sweet 5cld..  any pics?
> 
> Damien.


nice to hear from the man himself. I've kept an eye of your TT progress whilst you have updated it throughout the year and i must day it looking fantastic!

Here are the pictures of my 410bhp RS 










































and the sound it produces


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

That sounds fantastic would love to get my girl to sound like that :lol:

Rob


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh great pics James she is a bute.  You must be well proud. And the noise of the 5cld...dream stuff right there.

Thanks for the compliments on my qs pal. Yes she is getting there. :wink:

So James...you know me...How does she handle, is the RS a tight chassis, steering feel etc.. 

Damien.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Man am so jealous, that is my dream car! The sound is just gorgeous [smiley=dude.gif] Great move from the TT to this 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ahh great pics James she is a bute.  You must be well proud. And the noise of the 5cld...dream stuff right there.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my qs pal. Yes she is getting there. :wink:
> 
> ...


I feel very proud but still to this day a bit gutted my TT had to go the way it did. My plan was always to sell her the way i made her look regardless of a loss on what i spent. 
The Steering, handling and feel of the RS in my opinion is incredible. Although there's 400bhp going through those front wheels it has no torque steer to fight against thanks the clever revo knuckles that ford have fitted.

Good stuff, i have also read you might be doing the stroker conversion which can only mean one thing surely... a lot more power potential! 



aaron_tt said:


> Man am so jealous, that is my dream car! The sound is just gorgeous [smiley=dude.gif] Great move from the TT to this 8)


Thank you Aaron! the sound the RS produces is one the main reason i got the car. The pops and bangs from the exhaust can be quite deafening but are very addictive


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your RS sounds really nice!


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

What happened to your TT? I was reading through the thread, you'd just had another remap. Then the car was gone with nothing in between?

Looked like fun though.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ended like this


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a sorry sight for any TT 

RS looks great though  and what did happen to the TT to cause it to end like this? (sorry don't have time at the moment to read through this long topic!)

Warren.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

warrenstuart said:


> That's a sorry sight for any TT
> 
> RS looks great though  and what did happen to the TT to cause it to end like this? (sorry don't have time at the moment to read through this long topic!)
> 
> Warren.


I think it bent a rod mate. Was very unfortunate.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

oh right then your one of them rich people  nice car


----------

